# H: OOP Dwarf Army W: $$



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings! I currently have a mostly painted Out of Print Dwarf army which includes;

Plastic Dwarf Lord (Not sure when it's from...)

18x Dwarf Warriors w/ Hand Weapons+Shields and Full Command (Plastic with metal bitz for command) OOP
15x Dwarf Warriors w/ Hand Weapons+Shields and Full Command (Plastic with metal bitz for command) OOP
16x Dwarf Quarrellers w/ Shields and Full Command (Plastic with metal bitz for command) OOP

2x Dwarf Models metal OOP, not sure what they are, they're on '95 bases.

5x Ironbreakers (missing 1 shield. Unknown where 1 of them comes from, other 4 are same as on GW site)

1x Dwarf Cannon with 3 crew OOP
1x Dwarf Organ Gun with 3 crew OOP
2x Dwarf Bolt Thrower with 3 crew each OOP

And a big bag of bitz, including arms, axes, hammers, pickaxes, crossbows, bolts, mugs, pipes, iconography, etc. Some metal heads included.

The miniatures are mostly painted, and some are based with 'gravel'.

Looking to sell entire lot in 1 hit. $$ offer+postage costs. I am posting worldwide! I require PayPal, once we agree upon a price, I'll get postage calculated and once I've received funds I'll post!

Group shot:


----------

